# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  ΣΠΙΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΣΤΙΚΟΒΟΥΤΥΡΟ

## loukoulos

Προσπαθώντας να μειώσω το κόστος του φυστικοβούτυρου μου, μου ήρθε η ιδέα να το φτιάξω στο σπίτι.

υλικά : 250γρ φιστίκια καβουρδισμένα και αλατισμένα, 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού becel light
εκτέλεση : βάζουμε τα φιστίκια στο μίξερ (πρέπει να είναι αρκετά δυνατό..) 
τα χτυπάμε γα κάνα 2λεπτο , προσθέτουμε το βουτηράκι, χτυπάμε για ακόμα ενα λεπτό και έτοιμο.
αν θέλουμε να έχει και κομματάκια (crunshy) κρατάμε στην άκρη λίγα φιστίκια απο την αρχή του χτυπήματος τους, όπου δεν έχουν προλάβει να λιώσουν.

----------


## tolis93

εχουμε ηδη 3 συνταγες εδω μεσα για φυστικοβουτηρο κ γενικα ξηροκαρποβουτηρα :01. Mr. Green:  αν τα ψαξεις κιολας θα βρεις κ πιο υγειινες συνταγες. :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Φιλε μου,δε συμφερει..

Απ τη στιγμη που μπορεις να βρεις εξω 1kg φυστικοβουτυρο με 6-6.5 ευρω,το οποιο μαλιστα ΔΕΝ εχει προσθετες ζαχαρες και τρανς λιπαρα (στο ενα απ τα 2 bulk μαγαζια της αγγλιας αναφερομαι).

Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι για να αξιζει πρεπει να παρεις κι αλλα πραγματα,πχ εγω πηρα 10 κιλα βρωμη 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτυρο και λιγο πρωτεινη ωστε να μοιραστουν καλα τα εξοδα.Την επομενη φορα θα παρω 5kg φυστικοβουτυρο γιατι απο γευση δε παιζεται..!

----------


## tolis93

> Φιλε μου,δε συμφερει..
> 
> Απ τη στιγμη που μπορεις να βρεις εξω 1kg φυστικοβουτυρο με 6-6.5 ευρω,το οποιο μαλιστα ΔΕΝ εχει προσθετες ζαχαρες και τρανς λιπαρα (στο ενα απ τα 2 bulk μαγαζια της αγγλιας αναφερομαι).
> 
> Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι για να αξιζει πρεπει να παρεις κι αλλα πραγματα,πχ εγω πηρα 10 κιλα βρωμη 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτυρο και λιγο πρωτεινη ωστε να μοιραστουν καλα τα εξοδα.Την επομενη φορα θα παρω 5kg φυστικοβουτυρο γιατι απο γευση δε παιζεται..!


ελα ρε...τη μαγκια ειν αυτη? η βρωμη απο τιμη λεει?βασικα αν δε σ κανει κοπο δωσε μια διευθυνση σε πμ

----------


## xrisbud

> Φιλε μου,δε συμφερει..
> 
> Απ τη στιγμη που μπορεις να βρεις εξω 1kg φυστικοβουτυρο με 6-6.5 ευρω,το οποιο μαλιστα ΔΕΝ εχει προσθετες ζαχαρες και τρανς λιπαρα (στο ενα απ τα 2 bulk μαγαζια της αγγλιας αναφερομαι).
> 
> Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι για να αξιζει πρεπει να παρεις κι αλλα πραγματα,πχ εγω πηρα 10 κιλα βρωμη 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτυρο και λιγο πρωτεινη ωστε να μοιραστουν καλα τα εξοδα.Την επομενη φορα θα παρω 5kg φυστικοβουτυρο γιατι απο γευση δε παιζεται..!


Mου στέλνεις το link σε παρακαλω; Για το φυστικοβούτυρο εννοώ
thanks

----------


## tolis93

βασικα παιδες εκατσα κ τα υπολογησα.το να φτιαξεις μονος σου σου παει 3,50 το κιλο.χωρις παλι ζαχαρες κτλπ

----------


## Eddie

> βασικα παιδες εκατσα κ τα υπολογησα.το να φτιαξεις μονος σου σου παει 3,50 το κιλο.χωρις παλι ζαχαρες κτλπ


 :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  

Εγω γιατι βρισκω τα φυστικια 10-12 ευρω το κιλο..?

----------


## average_joe

> Φιλε μου,δε συμφερει..
> 
> Απ τη στιγμη που μπορεις να βρεις εξω 1kg φυστικοβουτυρο με 6-6.5 ευρω,το οποιο μαλιστα ΔΕΝ εχει προσθετες ζαχαρες και τρανς λιπαρα (στο ενα απ τα 2 bulk μαγαζια της αγγλιας αναφερομαι).
> 
> Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι για να αξιζει πρεπει να παρεις κι αλλα πραγματα,πχ εγω πηρα 10 κιλα βρωμη 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτυρο και λιγο πρωτεινη ωστε να μοιραστουν καλα τα εξοδα.Την επομενη φορα θα παρω 5kg φυστικοβουτυρο γιατι απο γευση δε παιζεται..!


οτι λεει ο @eddie ακριβως.

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω γιατι βρισκω τα φυστικια 10-12 ευρω το κιλο..?


σκλαβενιτη εχεις παει? :01. Mr. Green:  1,60 το μισο κιλο καθαρισμενα αναλατα

----------


## rey1989

> σκλαβενιτη εχεις παει? 1,60 το μισο κιλο καθαρισμενα αναλατα


α ρε σκλαβενιτη που είσαι ... 
εδώ στην Πάτρα είναι πολύ ακριβά δυστυχώς και έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου .. να καταλάβεις με το ζόρι βρίσκω φιστίκια ανάλατα.. :01. Sad: 

*@Eddie* -----------------------------------------------------------------

αν μπορείς στύλε μου σε pm το λίνκ να ρίξω μια ματιά .  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loukoulos

δεν ειδα οτι εχε κι αλλες συνταγες.. εψαχνα καμποση ωρα .....  :01. Unsure: 
οσο για το κοστος ηταν λιγοτερο αποο 1 ευρω τα 250 γρ δηλαδη ουτε 4 το κιλο.. 
ζητω συγνωμη αν ωντος υπαρχουν κι αλλες ... νομιζα εψαξα αρκετα...

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ειδα οτι εχε κι αλλες συνταγες.. εψαχνα καμποση ωρα ..... 
> οσο για το κοστος ηταν λιγοτερο αποο 1 ευρω τα 250 γρ δηλαδη ουτε 4 το κιλο.. 
> ζητω συγνωμη αν ωντος υπαρχουν κι αλλες ... νομιζα εψαξα αρκετα...


ρ συ δεν στην ειπε κανενας π παραθεσες συνταγη προς θεου.απλα οτι υπηρχαν κ αν το ψαχνες νωριτερα θα το χες βρει χωρις να χρειαστει να μπεις στο κοπο πειραματος για το πως θα σ βγει :01. Wink:  :08. Toast:

----------


## marpi

> εχουμε ηδη 3 συνταγες εδω μεσα για φυστικοβουτηρο κ γενικα ξηροκαρποβουτηρα αν τα ψαξεις κιολας θα βρεις κ πιο υγειινες συνταγες.




δεν ειναι διαφορετικεσ οι συνταγεσ οι αλλεσ ομωσ?

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ειναι διαφορετικεσ οι συνταγεσ οι αλλεσ ομωσ?


Ναι κ π είναι το κακό?

----------


## marpi

> *Ναι κ π είναι το κακό*?


αυτο ακριβωσ εννοω κ γω!
κ πυ ναι το κακο πυ το παιδι εβαλε ακομα μια διαφορετικη εκδοχη!?
εσυ τι βαζεισ για να το στερεοποιησεισ?το ψαχνα αλλα δν το βρηκα

----------


## tolis93

> αυτο ακριβωσ εννοω κ γω!
> κ πυ ναι το κακο πυ το παιδι εβαλε ακομα μια διαφορετικη εκδοχη!?
> εσυ τι βαζεισ για να το στερεοποιησεισ?το ψαχνα αλλα δν το βρηκα


  μα δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο π εβαλε μια διαφορετικη εκδοχη εγω ειπα οτι δε θα χρειαζοταν να πειραματηστει με το ρισκο οτι μπορει να μη τ βγει καλο.αυτο ειπα.... εγω η ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι βαζω. συνηθως ελαιολαδο γιατι δε το τρωω με τπτ κ χρειαζεται.οποτε στο φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι μια χαρουλα. στα 100 γρ βαζω 10 γρ λαδι

----------


## loukoulos

βασικα επιδη με ενδιεφερε αυτο που ειπε καποιος (νομιζω ο tolis) για βουτηρα απο αλλους καρπους.. ας στειλει το λινκ αμα το πετυχει καποιος γτ ενδιαφερομαι.. :03. Thumb up: 
@tolis93(ναι το επιασα οτι δεν μου τη ειπατε :08. Toast: )

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα επιδη με ενδιεφερε αυτο που ειπε καποιος (νομιζω ο tolis) για βουτηρα απο αλλους καρπους.. ας στειλει το λινκ αμα το πετυχει καποιος γτ ενδιαφερομαι..
> @tolis93(ναι το επιασα οτι δεν μου τη ειπατε)


πετυχημενο με καρυδια.με τον ιδιο τροπο. απλα 5 γρ λαδι στα 100 γρ. και με φουντουκια βαζω κ καθαρο κακαο μεσα κ 5 γρ λαδι παλι στα 100 γρ φουντουκιων.σα μερεντα γινεται

----------


## loukoulos

ψαγμενο αυτο με τα φουντουκια θα ειναι τ πρωτο που θ κανω.. ευχαριστω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Chris92

> πετυχημενο με καρυδια.με τον ιδιο τροπο. απλα 5 γρ λαδι στα 100 γρ. και με φουντουκια βαζω κ καθαρο κακαο μεσα κ 5 γρ λαδι παλι στα 100 γρ φουντουκιων.σα μερεντα γινεται


ποσο κακαο?

----------


## tolis93

> ποσο κακαο?


νταξει οσο θελεις βαζεις εγω για να μη βγει πολυ νιανια βαζω 1 κουταλακι τ γλυκου στα 100-150 γρ.απλα το μιξαρεις με το λαδι πρωτα κ μετα τα βαζεις ολα στο μουλτι.αν το θες κ γλυκο λιγο ζαχαρινη σε σκονη κανει θαυματα

----------


## Chris92

> νταξει οσο θελεις βαζεις εγω για να μη βγει πολυ νιανια βαζω 1 κουταλακι τ γλυκου στα 100-150 γρ.απλα το μιξαρεις με το λαδι πρωτα κ μετα τα βαζεις ολα στο μουλτι.αν το θες κ γλυκο λιγο ζαχαρινη σε σκονη κανει θαυματα


ζαχαρινη χρησιμοποιω συνεχεια οπως εχεις ποσταρει και στις συνταγες  :01. Mr. Green:  αμυγδαλοβουτηρο κανω συνηθως αλλα με ψηνει να δοκιμασω και με φουντουκια

----------


## tolis93

> ζαχαρινη χρησιμοποιω συνεχεια οπως εχεις ποσταρει και στις συνταγες  αμυγδαλοβουτηρο κανω συνηθως αλλα με ψηνει να δοκιμασω και με φουντουκια


 μια συμβουλη για τα αμυγδαλα.βαλτα σε ενα τηγανι χωρις τπτ λαδια κ τετοια ετσι ξερα κ ψηστα για κανα 10λεπτο...αν προλαβεις να τα βαλεις στο μουλτι κ να τα κανεις βουτηρο χωρις να τα φας...τοτε εισαι ηρωας

----------


## Chris92

στο φουρνο τα βαζω το ιδιο δεν βγαινει?

----------


## tolis93

> στο φουρνο τα βαζω το ιδιο δεν βγαινει?


περιπου ναι.γινονται λιγο πιο καμμενοξεροψημενα σε τηγανι

----------


## mixalizyeah

450γρ φυστικια χωρις αλατι 
25-30γρ μελι
2κουταλιες κανελα
(2scoop protein )
2κουταλιες peanut oil ή coconut oil

διαδικασια 
χτυπαμε καλα τα φυστικια στο μπλεντερ 
και προσθετουμε το μελι μαζι με το λαδι,κανελα και τα δυο σκουπ προτειν και τα χτυπαμε
(οσο  χτυπαμε το μειγμα θα ανεβαινει πανω οποτε με μια σπατουλα να το πατατε προς τα κατω και να το 3αναχτυπατε )

----------


## Kalliopaki

Θα τις δοκιμάσω όλες το χειμώνα !!!  :02. Porc:

----------


## mixalizyeah

εγω πριν λιγο το εφτια3α αλλα εβαλα γυρο στα 400γρ φυστικια και 50γρ ελαιολαδο ΄ :01. Smile:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> εγω πριν λιγο το εφτια3α αλλα εβαλα γυρο στα 400γρ φυστικια και 50γρ ελαιολαδο ΄


του πάει το ελαιόλαδο??

----------


## mixalizyeah

το κανει πιο βαρυ.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

είχα φτιάξει πριν 3 βδομαδες,με αψητα-αναλατα φυστικια(εκανα βλακεία και τα πηρα ετσι απο τη λαική) στο κελυφος...

και αφου εφαγα τη διαδικασία ολη ,καθαρισμα,ζεματισμα,ξεφλουδισμα,καβουρντισμα κ.ο.κ

εβαλα γαλα,ελαιόλαδο,φυστικια,natreen,και κατι αλλο δε θυμαμαι..

το αποτελεσμα ηταν λιγο βαρυ..αλλα γευστικο...

υπαρχουν πολλες νοστιμες παραλλαγες  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να το φτιάξω με κασιους!   :01. Smile:  

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalizyeah

metaλhead εφοσων ηταν γευστικο δεν θες τιποτα αλλο + οτι ηξερες τι ειχε μεσα  :01. Smile: 
kalliopaki χμμ δεν ξερω πως θα βγει αλλα δοκιμασετο ισως να αξιζει :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> metaλhead εφοσων ηταν γευστικο δεν θες τιποτα αλλο + οτι ηξερες τι ειχε μεσα 
> kalliopaki χμμ δεν ξερω πως θα βγει αλλα δοκιμασετο ισως να αξιζει


Τώρα που θα καβαντζώσω το μούλτι απο το πατρικό Βέφα θα γίνω !!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

φιλε να σε ρωτησω αμα βαλω ενα κιλο αραπικα φυστικια αναλατα ποσο φυστικοβουτηρο θα βγαλω περιπου?? γιατι ετοιμαζω σιγα σιγα προμηθειες για το χωριο και θεω να φτιαξω κανα 2κιλο φυστικοβουτηρο  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

ε δεν ξερω αρκετο παντος χαχα θα εχεις αρκετη προμηθεια

----------


## Predator1995

απλα δεν θα βαλω πρωτεινη εγω μεσα αλλα σκευτομαι τις δοσολογιες λογικα στο 1 κιλο θα περνει 50 γραμμαρια μελι εφοσον στα 450 εβαλες 25

----------


## mixalizyeah

δεν παιζει πολυ ρολο στο μελι οσο θες βαζεις αμα θες δεν βαζεις και λαδι απλα θελει πολυ χτυπημα στο λεω

----------


## Predator1995

θα βαλω οσο λες εσυ μελι και ελαιολαδο οσο εβαλες και εσυ  :01. Wink:

----------


## BillGeo

...

Ερωτηση, γιατι κανεις δεν το ανεφερε...
Οταν λετε φυστικια μιλατε για αραπικα ή για peantus???

Γιατι εγω εφτιαξα βουτυρο με αραπικα και ηταν αποτυχια, καμια σχεση με το αγοραστο.
Το φυστικοβουτυρο που ξερουμε ειναι απο peanuts (λογικα, που να τα βρουνε τα αραπικα κ τα αιγινης οι Αμερικανοι!)

Πηρα και peanuts, και αφου τα ξεπλυνα λιγο απο το πολυ αλατι που ειχαν (γιατι δεν βρηκα πουθενα αναλατα, μιας κ ερχονται απ΄ εξω ετσι),
τα εβαλα στο δυνατο μπλεντερ, και με τη βοηθεια λιγου φυστικελαιου (απο μεγαλο σουπερμαρκετ) εγινε ΣΟΥΠΕΡ!!!

Αυτα που θελω να δοκιμασω τωρα ειναι φουντουκια (για μερεντα) και φυστικια αιγινης...

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

το ''αραπικο'' φυστίκι φίλε μου ειναι ακριβώς το ιδιο με τα peanuts....ο καρπός ονομαζεται ΑΡΑΧΙΔΑ 

ειναι ενα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φυτό που ο καρπός βγαίνει στο ρίζωμα,κατω απο το χώμα 


η τελική μορφή ειναι ετσι 

το PEANUT (pea+nut) Ειναι μια συνθετη λέξη που αποτελέιται απο τις λέξεις pea(που ειναι το φασόλι στα αγγλικά,και προφανως αποδόθηκε λόγο του σχηματος του καρπου αυτου,καθως και το nut με το οποίο οι αμερικανοί κλπ κλπ αποδίδουν καθε ειδος τετοιου καρπου )

εγω προσωπικά εχω φτιάξει και με ψημένο αναλατο ''αραπικο'' αλλα και με αγοραστά peanuts αλατισμένα  :01. Mr. Green: 

ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## just chris

ε ρε καψιματα που θα πεσουν στα multi. παρτε το ετοιμο κ να γραφει στα συστατικα 100% ψημενο φυστικι κ τπτ αλλο κ ειστε μια χαρα.τσαμπα κοπος,εχω φτιαξει κ 'γω κανα δυο φορες.

----------


## peri_ole13

για δείξτε καμία ετικέτα από καμία καλή εταιρεία  :01. Smile: 
σκλαβενίτη ή μαρινόπουλο;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

αστα αυτα και φτιάξε μονος σου

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

ετοιματζιδικο ούτε καν....Το πιο εύκολο είναι να φτιάξεις ένα καθαρό

----------


## beegee

500 γρ jumbo peanuts ψημενα  ( ενναλακτικα οτι αλλο φυστικι θελετε αρκει να ειναι ψημενο και αν ειναι αλατισμενο μη βαλετε αλατι )
3 κουταλιες της σουπας μελι
1 κουταλια αλατι
3,5 κουταλιες βιταμ κομπλις 



ξεφλουδιζουμε καλα τα φυστικα 



τα βαζουμε στο μουλτι μαζι με τα υπολοιπα υλικα χωριζοντας τα σε 3 ισες δοσεις 


τα πολτοποιουμε αναλογα με το ποσο τραγανο η λειο θελουμε το μειγμα μας 


βαζακι..ψυγειο ...  enjoy !!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Πωωωωωω ζημιααααααααα....
Θεα υποκλινομαι!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

check

----------


## vaggan

φαινεται πολυυυ καλοοοο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## beegee

σημερα το πρωι εφαγα με μαυρο ψωμι .. θεριζει ...    :03. Thumb up:

----------

